# Video: Hecht filetieren



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Juni 2012)

Das bislang beste Video, das ich gesehen habe. Leider nicht auf Deutsch. Toll auch der Hinweis den Kopf zu verarbeiten und das Fachgerechte zerlegen der Filetstücke auf dem Teller. #6


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6yFEhNjME4&feature=related


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*

Das "beste" Video vielleicht nicht, aber eine eindeutige Anleitung.
Ich filetier' Hechte NUR noch so; wenn man das 3x oder 4x gemacht, nicht eine Graete mehr drin. :m
Der Fleischverschnitt haelt sich nach dem 4ten Mal auch in Grenzen, bei circa 20% bis 25%.
Ist mir egal, da ich den Rest als Hundefutter abkoche. :m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*

Álso das beeindruckt mich jetzt wirklich. Da muss ich mal schauen wie ich den Rest des Fisches verarbeite, aber ein Fond oder eine Suppe sind ja auch was richtig Feines.


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*

Na, ich schubb' den Hecht & nehm' den aus.
Dann die Filets schneiden. Kopf kommt weg, da sind nur noch 20g bis 50g Fleisch dran. Hatte ich schonmal abgekocht, lohnt nicht.
Die Wirbelsaeule mit den Y-Graeten und das Schwanzende vor der Rueckenflosse einmal teilen & ab in'n grossen Topf, abkochen, circa 10m im schon kochenden H²O.
Dann Fisch raus, kurz! abkuehlen lassen. Wenn zu kalt, babbt das ganze Zeug zu sehr zusammen. 
Dann OP-Handschuhe an & 'ne Pinzette genommen.
Fleisch von der Wirbelsaeule nehmen (inkl. Y's). Und dann ganze einfach die Y's Scheibe fuer Scheibe rauszupfen.
Das, was die mit den Lachsfilets in rohem Zustand machen, nur bei gekochtem Fisch.
Fuer's "Reste-Graeten-Zupfen-Saubermachen" brauch' ich mittlerweile pro Hecht circa 10min.
Ist allerdings kleingezupftes Fleisch. Aber auch graetenfrei.
Ick ess' das den naechsten Morgen zum Fruehstueck & das, was dann noch uebrig bleibt, bekommen die Hunde.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (15. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*

Einfach und genial, finde ich.

Schaut mal hier:http://www.angelmagazin.com/Hecht_Filetieren.html


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum er den Kopf zu Beginn entfernt. Ich finde das eher immer nachteilig. Ich dachte auch man sieht, wie er die Y Gräten entfernt, ansonsten ist es jetzt nicht wirklich was neues


----------



## LOCHI (15. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum er den Kopf zu Beginn entfernt. Ich finde das eher immer nachteilig.



Seh ich genau so! Mit Schädel lässt sich besser filetieren!


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so! Mit Schädel lässt sich besser filetieren!


 
Jeder, wie er es mag - das Ergebnis zählt.
Ich finde, gerade bei großen Fischen, geht es ohne Kopf leichter. Mit entsprechendem Equipment (ala Dönerschwert) ist das ein Klacks. 3 Schnitte pro Seite und das wars.


----------



## Gohann (17. November 2012)

*AW: Video: Hecht filetieren*

Finde die Videos als Anleitung gut! Habe schon einiges an Seefisch in Filet umgewandelt, bei unserem Hecht scheiden sich aber die Geister! Da finde ich die Methode in Film 2 am Besten.

Was mich aber besonders an Video 1 stört ist die schlechte Hygiene! Das Brett ist knösig, die benutzen Handtüche genauso. Da müsste doch mindestens ein Eimer mit Wasser zum Spülen der Messer stehen. Hechtschuppen im Filet sind nicht der Bringer.

Ausserdem ist der Fisch nicht ausgeblutet! Das wundert mich sehr bei einem Skandinavier.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------

